# [RISOLTO] problema touchpad

## GoraNz

Ciao a tutti. Ho un piccolo e stupido problema con il touchpad che non riesco a risolvere in nessun modo. Sul forum ho trovato dei post risalenti al 2004 e non mi sembra opportuno prenderli in considerazione data la loro età!!  :Embarassed:  Comunque girando sul web ho trovato questa guida ma sinceramente non capisco quale dei vari metodi usare. Quello più semplice mi sembra quello che usa la configurazione dell'Xorg.conf, però io avendo installata xorg-server-1.7.6, ho preferito evitare di perdere tempo a scrivere un xorg.conf e non ne possiedo nessuno in /etc/X11/. qualcuno sa dirmi se c'è una soluzione oltre questa, o se è meglio creare un file di configurazione per Xorg per risolvere questo problema e magari altri che potrebbero presentarsi più in là? grazie anticipatamenteLast edited by GoraNz on Sat May 01, 2010 1:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> Ho un piccolo e stupido problema con il touchpad che non riesco a risolvere in nessun modo.

 Quale?

----------

## GoraNz

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  scusate ho dimenticato di dire quale problema..comunque il malfunzionamento è dovuto al fatto che il click con il touchpad non funziona, ma posso usarlo solo con il tasto. scusate ancora

----------

## riverdragon

Usi Gnome o KDE?

----------

## GoraNz

kde4.3.5

----------

## riverdragon

Controlla tra le impostazioni di KDE se c'è qualcosa che gestisce le preferenze del touchpad; io ho gnome e quindi non so indirizzarti. Se non c'è nulla puoi configurare xorg in due modi.

Quando usavo xorg-1.7.6 e precedenti avevo in /etc/hal/fdi/policy il file 11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">yes</merge> 

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LockedDrags" type="string">0</merge> 

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PalmDetect" type="string">yes</merge> 

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CoastingSpeed" type="string">20</merge> 

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">220</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">1900</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">5000</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">4200</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">25</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">30</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">100</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.09</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.39</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.15</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <!-- For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Smanetta un po' con le opzioni, le altre sono in man synaptics.

Se vuoi usare questo sistema controlla di avere la USE hal abilitata su xorg; tieni però conto che HAL è deprecato e xorg-1.8 non lo usa più; in questo caso (consigliato, ma non indispensabile) devi invece avere un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in cui aggiungere

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Synaptics"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option "RightEdge" "5000" # 5200

        Option "TopEdge" "1700" #1900

        Option "BottomEdge" "4200" #4000

        Option "FingerLow" "25"

        Option "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.09"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.39"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.15"

        Option "TwoFingerButton1" "2"

        Option "TwoFingerButton2" "3"

        Option "TwoFingerButton3" "0"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "RBCornerButton" "3"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "PalmDetect" "on"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "200"

EndSection
```

Anche qui, cambia le impostazioni in base a come ti trovi meglio tu; se rimuovi una riga lasci impostare l'opzione corrispondente al valore di default, che spesso è un buon valore.

----------

## GoraNz

grazie per la dritta ho risolto. Ho scritto un xorg.conf aggiungendo il codice:

```
  Option      "TapButton1" "1"

  Option      "TapButton2" "2"

  Option      "TapButton3" "3"

```

come detto in questa guida, nella sezione relativa al touchpad regolato dal driver synaptics e ora tutto funziona a meraviglia. Tramite i moduli di hal non sono riuscito a far funzionare nulla quindi per qualsiasi utente avrà il mio stesso problema, consiglio caldamente di scriversi un xorg.conf con le relative funzioni. Grazie comunque a tutti voi

----------

## oRDeX

Io consiglio caldamente di leggere le documentazioni di xorg in quanto, visto il periodo di forti cambiamenti, ha adottato diversi metodi di configurazione in ognuna delle ultime versioni   :Wink: 

----------

